# Amazonia



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I am considering swapping out all of my gravel and laterite clay for a better substrate. Based on one of the threads I have just read (Amazonia v flourite) I am leaning towards Amazonia But today I heard from my lfs that Amazonia only lasts a year before you have to change it out. Is this true at all. And would I be able to have the same growth if I just added plant tabs? If not than why not? I also check the prices of the two and by my calculations Amazonia is less expensive than Flourite. But this is the opposite of what I have been told.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Ammazonia seems to work out cheaper for me also. Being as it takes about 2 bags of flourite to equal one bag of aquasoil. Also, the soil will last alot more than a year. 3-5 is a good time table to rely on. Ofcourse there are factors that will change this. Remember AS is a soft clay so anything that puts pressure on it or disturbes it often will break it into smaller pieces until it is dust like. Still with all the drawbacks it is the best substrate I have ever used and I will use nothing else from now on!


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW so it lasts longer, that's good news.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea it is great stuff. I don't know where these people come up with these myths about it lasting only a year. Would Amano use a soil that he would have to change every year? A lot of his tanks are old, definitely more than a year.

Great stuff.

-Ryan


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I also highly recommend the amazonia. The problem with flourite is its texture. It is very hard to push stem plants into the substrate and they will often float to the top. With the ADA soil, it is much softer and when you push a stem plant in to it, it sort of locks it in place. I rarely have floating stems in my tank.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Go with Amazonia, don't listen to all of the myths about it being bad. For some reason there are compulsive/pathological liars on every forum who decide to make up stuff. I know several pathological liars personally, I don't blame them its mental, but people who don't know them unfortunately get trapped in believing the untrue. Same thing happens online, unfortunate.

Anyways enough of my rambling, buy from adgshop.com will come out cheaper than Flourite even with shipping. 

Good luck, you will love Aquasoil.

Ryan


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I was told they only lasted a year at my LFS because the person said Amano's tanks only stayed up a year and were taken down.


----------

